# Mechanical design engineering hanbook site



## Coffin (Aug 11, 2012)

Hello all,

Maybe it will be a silly idea, but I fink about design engineering database-handbook site creation. In this site will be published something like: material standards, fitting element standards, short guides about some elements design key elements creation, or advantages - disadvantages. So how do you fink site like this will be helpful for engineers and interest them? And other question is legal to store detail information in website about standards like this: http://www.springmasters.com/sp/stan...-circlips.html or http://www.drutsraig..._din912-8.8.php or http://www.sn.schule.de/~dvt/lpe19/Passfedern.jpg

Whats your opinion about idea? Please do not be shy write your opinion if you read this post.

Thanks,

Novice mechanical design engineer.


----------

